# 135 gallon Natural update



## guppyramkrib (Sep 5, 2007)

NEW baby angels to grow out ! 12 orange koi , 6 platinum, 12 wild silvers also still have 10 redeye tetras. 
Thanks for looking


----------



## yum (Feb 11, 2008)

now that is a lot of green! my paltry 20 gallon is jealous!


----------



## bratyboy2 (Feb 5, 2008)

love the lawn thats great and now im jealous of you too!!!!ha ha


----------



## kenny1tothe6 (Aug 12, 2007)

Very pretty. Can you provide equipment specs,etc.


----------



## guppyramkrib (Sep 5, 2007)

kenny1tothe6 said:


> Very pretty. Can you provide equipment specs,etc.


Hi 
I have 2 MH lights, a small power head and a heater. 
I add top off water a few times a week and feed the fish 3-6 times a day small amounts of a large variety of foods. Thanks!


----------



## kenny1tothe6 (Aug 12, 2007)

Oh! I forgot this was an NPT! It looks so lush!


----------



## krisw (Jan 31, 2005)

Really nice NPT! I've always loved the combination of a S. subulata foreground and angelfish. It just seems like the perfect environment for them.


----------



## newbie314 (Mar 2, 2007)

I'm glad to see I'm not the only one with a full green tank

What's the pruning rate like


----------



## guppyramkrib (Sep 5, 2007)

Update
I made a HUGE MISTAKE and added 4 bushynose pleco's that have decimated the plants.Still have two to get out.(they are going in a african cichlid tank)I'm also pulling all Sag. out and planting a new foreground. 
Approx one year old.


----------

